# Say a prayer



## youngdon

Just a reminder that one of our members is in Japan and living through the nightmare that is happening there. Dust is his screen name. I believe that, judging from where I think he is from his "location" that he may have been out of direct danger from the tsunami. The earthquake however I am sure has caused destruction around him. His post in Hobbies (in members cabin) says he now has to fetch water and is fearful of the collapse of his home.

Perhaps we could all take a minute to say a prayer or two for, not only Dust but all the people living this nightmare.


----------



## bar-d

Agreed, I have already prayed for all affected. Seems like the old world is just falling apart.


----------



## On a call

I too have been on my knees , in the truck and well...often in my thoughts and prayers for everyone over there !


----------



## Predatorhunter

Thanks YD for the reminder and I will be sure to send my prayers for dust and his family.


----------



## Mattuk

Predatorhunter said:


> Thanks YD for the reminder and I will be sure to send my prayers for dust and his family.










I think YD said it all.


----------



## hassell

You take care Dust, we're all here for support and have you in our prayers!!


----------



## ebbs

Good call, Don. Count me in.


----------



## HowlinRed

I have been praying for all of the people of Japan who have been enduring this disaster and Dust and his family will be at the top of my list. My God protect you and keep you from harms way.


----------



## hoovertx4

Prayer's sent from Kentucky.


----------



## youngdon

ebbs said:


> good call, don. Count me in.


still hate me??


----------



## On a call

Hey Dust...How bad are the quakes now ? Did you experience quakes before this ? Over here it sounds like the one reactor is melting down, at least that is how they are seeming to report it.

I just really feel for you guys over there...with all that distruction from the two events all those dead and searching for victims and now this with the reactors.


----------



## Dust

There have always been quakes, enough to rattle the sliding doors, wake you up, but they only occurred every two weeks, once a month, etc. Since the big one, and the similar sized one after that, there have been several a day. IN the last few days, the quantity has decreased, but the quality has increased. there was a 5 yesterday near Mt. Fuji. Things in Mito, the city where I am currently staying, have, aside from some messy roads, and a lack of fuel and food, returned to normal. Actually went out to eat at a restaurant yesterday. Might as well eat someone else's food and save mine. Money will be worthless if another one hits. Got notification that the Mother in Law's city, where the wife currently is, will be without water for up to a month. The city that my apartment is in, we don't know, but supposedly one area has water. Wife just said it will be April before water comes back. I will go by tomorrow and check.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck Dust. We'll say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## On a call

Thank you for that report. It is good to hear from you and know what it really is like and you laid it out for us over here. I personally can say I have never felt a quake. I never realized what it was like over there. I will be praying for your wife and her mother that they can get enough water to survive on. If you are going up there...take some if you are able. I am sure you know what to do...just feeling for you brother.

How are people in general taking this whole thing ?? Freaking out, taking it as it comes, or calm and doing what needs to be done ?

I agree with you too...eat someone else food while it is there. And stock up what you can.

Best to you, your wife and her mother.....and everyone else !


----------



## Dust

She is getting water from a guy that is fixing the roof, but there are 60L worth of containers that will be coming when I go see them. I have some vegetables for them also. Gasoline is the main worry right now.


----------



## youngdon

I just cannot imagine the destruction of life and property you are in the midst of. I see it on the Tv but it seems so unimaginable. We made a donation to try to help out as best we can, but wish we could be there to lend you a hand. Our prayers will continue to follow you through this ordeal. Thank you for the updates, and take care.


----------



## Dust

We are in no real danger, even from the nuclear stuff. The only problem is the water in surrounding cities.


----------



## youngdon

Good to hear, about the danger that is, but we'll say a few for you all anyway.


----------



## On a call

Thank you for keeping us posted, if you have time please continue.


----------



## Dust

We got water on Saturday, and we are moving back in today. I got back in, and everything is ok, in spite of the 5.1 in the north of the prefecture on Saturday. Water pressure is low, but everything else, aside from fuel is coming back. I think the hoarding is causing the fuel shortages. In laws still don't have water. Most of the restaurants are still closed, as of Saturday, and those that aren't are on a reduced menu. No pizza to be found.

If anyone wants to help me out, find me a decent job come next April. Earthquakes are for the birds, or other flying animals. Gimme a tornado anyday of the week. Had a discussion about it Sunday with a Japanese friend. I said what happens before an earthquake?
No answer
What happens before a tornado? Tornado Alley resident says, clouds, rain, siren, quiet
What is destroyed in an earthquake?
Everything
What is destroyed in a tornado?
Only what it touches.

So, my final comment to the Japanese friend, was I would rather look death in the face, than be smacked in the head from behind. we then went on to talk about murder(direct and indirect) and suicide, and all the other stuff that CHristians don't usually think about, and never talk about unless after a time when it would matter.


----------



## On a call

Well I am glad to head from you and to know your water is there at least a little. Sorry for your inlaws, I am guessing they have access to bottled or a tanker truck of water.

I agree with your analogy. I too would rather see it comming....I think ? But, I am not going out looking for it. One thing with a tornado you can duck and cover. Even a huricane you have plenty of warning. Glad to hear your a Christain we really never know when or how or the day or the hour.

Still praying for you guys and sending $ through the church.

Blessings Brother.


----------



## Dust

My wife just indirectly informed me that the in-laws have water. Had two strong earthquakes between the time I and my wife got home. I really want out of here.


----------



## On a call

Let me know if there is anything I can do for you from here. Where are you from originally ?

Two more quakes messuring 5's ? I do not blame you. I would want out also.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I'd be looking to get out too! I'm glad to hear that you and the wife and in-laws are still ok. I'm sure that the aftershocks will continue for a bit, that is normal, especially for a quake as large as the one you had. Hopefully they will subside soon.


----------



## ReidRH

Keeping you in our prayers Dust!!


----------



## On a call

Should be late afternoon there about now. Have not heard from you...everything okay ?


----------



## Dust

woke up to a 5.0 this morning. Called and told my school that I was waiting in line for gas, and that has become a perfectly acceptable reason to be late for work. I am okay right now, and since I have my methanol injection system working, I can actually drive normally again. kerosene is only 25 octane, but when used in small amounts, it does not cause problems with cars that need regular unleaded. If the gas prices keep going up I am gonna dump my kei and try to find a small diesel. Run it on 5% vegetable oil and a 95% kerosene. Kero is half the price of regular, and about 30 cents per liter cheaper than diesel. VO would be problematic. Guess I could steal some from the wife. probably going to be up to $6something for gas by now. Most restaurants are on reduced menus, and there are no hamburgers or pizzas to be found anywhere other than McDonalds.


----------



## bones44

Prayers with you folks over there. Never been through it and hope to never have to. It's a very frustrating time to have to sit back and watch the suffering and not be able to physically help. Hope things get better for you and your family. Regards, Tom


----------



## youngdon

Dust, Make a deal with a restaurant that uses VO they normaslly have to pay to have it removed as it is considered hazardous waste. You'll need to have a filtering system and a pump though.


----------



## Dust

I know how it works, just don't know how it works here.


----------



## On a call

I have ran bio diesel through my truck and it worked fine...but , I did not make it. However I have heard that you need to be careful it can damage your engine if not properly done.

When you have a 5.0 how damaging is that ?


----------



## Dust

We didn't notice damage from anything less than the first two 7s. The 5s move stuff around, but not displace much Anything less is just a wake up call.

Check this map to see how many earthquakes we have had in the last two weeks.

http://www.japanquakemap.com/


----------



## youngdon

That's a lot of shaking going on. As well as they build things today I would think that repeated shaking would weaken them.


----------



## On a call

Dust where is it that you live ?

I found the map interesting and informative thank you for sharing.


----------



## youngdon

go to www.virtualearth.com and type naka japan in the search bar. Look for the orange icon and zoom out.


----------



## Dust

36.435712,140.498928


----------



## On a call

Found it thank you. According to the quake map looks like you get to feel a good portion of them but those north of you unfortunately get hit even harder.

You guys are still in our Prayers.

What are your plans ?


----------



## Dust

The news tells us that we may become part of the rolling blackouts. Does anyone have suggestions for AA or AAA powered CREE LED flashlights, good one, and a lantern, or something similar that we can put in a room and light it up?


----------



## youngdon

I have a coleman rechargable lantern, it works pretty good and recharges fairly quick. It has flourescent type bulbs.


----------



## On a call

If you can get one and the fuel the gasoline fired lanterns work very well. I have a couple. Be carefull about ventilation however.

As for the rechargable ones...They all seem to work. However I recently purchased a LED three "D" cell light and it was bright and lasted all night and was still going strong...by all night, I mean I left it continuously on. LED is the best way to go.


----------



## Dust

talked to the parents, they have started shopping for one. Hand sanitizer, lights, and some hunting magazines will be headed this way soon I hope.


----------



## On a call

Another advantage I forgot...the heat can be used for cooking.


----------



## youngdon

For those who don't know they had another good sized one today. I'd be looking for a tent, preferably with an airplane attached.


----------



## On a call

How bad was it Don ?

I did not know about it .


----------



## youngdon

6.5 is what I heard on the news. Not nearly as big as the first, however the first big one damaged many buildings that might not hold up to well now.


----------



## Dust

Things are still okay here. Went to volunteer today, and felt really worthless. We babysitted kids who fled from an area that wasn't hit that hard. It was kinda like what I heard about the aftermath of Katrina. People were given food, but they instead went to convenience stores and bought what they wanted, alot of food had to be disgarded because it was not eaten. Complaining about the color of the shirt they were given. So, instead, we will be doing some manual labor on Thursday. Cleaning up roof tiles, and walls, which i absolutely despise. Oh well, at least at the end of the day I will have to take so much tylenol that I will fall right to sleep.


----------



## bones44

Hey Dust, no matter what you there will always be whiners and idiots. But amongst them are the truly needy and traumatized who do need your efforts. Kudos to you no matter what help you give !! Wish we could help. I can send tons of hunting magazines if you're hurtin for them !! Tom


----------



## On a call

Complaining about the color of the T shirts hmmm...Well I am certain you are helping many that appreciate your efforts. Maybe not in your group..but there are those in need. Thank you again for thanking the time to fill us in from someone that is living it.

And like bones I have some reading material and other more usefull stuff if they can get it to you. Is crime being a factor ?


----------



## Dust

Went to volunteer in my city, and went to an elderly couple's house to pick up roof tiles. Felt much better and worse than babysitting. My wife told me that my 5 year old niece wanted to donate her Otoshidama, New Year's money to the disaster relief, and I had to hold back a tear.


----------



## On a call

Yes, I am with you on that one. It is good to know she is on the right side of the battle. Apples tend not to fall far from the tree.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I'LL TAKE OUR SNOW STORM'S-----PRAYERS SENT FROM THE U.P. Heh!!----SB*


----------



## Dust

As far as crime goes, I can't say there wasn't any, but I can say that I didn't see any, and there were broken plate glass windows to stores gaping open

As far as magainzes go, I would love to have alot, but I would have to get them all shipped back to the states. Let me figure out where my Predator Extreme and Varmint Hunter's Magazine subscription stops.


----------



## On a call

Well I am still thinking about you over there and mostly still Praying for you and everyone. Let us know what you need or want...I will see what I can do.

You are most likely home this evening...hope you have a smile and all is well.


----------



## youngdon

It's good to hear from you Dust. Thanks for keeping us posted. We have you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ReidRH

Stay Safe Dust, In our Prayers man!!


----------



## Dust

The road I take to my new school is a parking lot. Left at 7:30, supposed to be there by 8:15, but usually only a 15 min drive, and about 30 with traffic. Took 70, and showed up 30 minutes late to school. Left at 6:30 the following time, and got there at 6:45. Yesterday at 6:45, got there at about 7, but with more cars on the road. 6:50, got here at 7:20, with many more cars. Gonna try 6:55, but that may be the latest I will leave.


----------



## Dust

Reason. There are 4 bridges, with a total of 5 lanes going over the Naka River. One, on the edge of the city, actually the newest one, is down for repairs. The Suifu bridge is supposed to be down soon for updating also. Also, the train line that feeds Mito from that area, and mine, the Suigun line, is down. So, all of the people trying to get to work, and all of the students who try to get to school, have to drive the road that I take. School lunch is also down until May. Don't know why, but we have to bring lunch, or buy from a company that delivers lunch.


----------



## youngdon

Does "the lunch lady" work there too ?


----------



## Dust

The new school gets (will get) lunch from a center. My old school had cooks. They were really nice too. Kind aunt looking women. Loved talking to them.


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad to hear that you are able to get to school and have some semblance of normalcy to you everyday life as well as that of the children. What grade do you teach ?


----------



## Dust

6.something in Miyagi EARLY this morning. I am so desensitized it's scary. I used to really hate them, no I guess I have come to grips with the fact that I am highly likely to die in one.


----------



## On a call

Dust....tell me has Japan always been prone to quakes ?

Ever think of just packing up and moving back state side ? Sorry, dumb question...have you made any plans ?


----------



## youngdon

Dust said:


> 6.something in Miyagi EARLY this morning. I am so desensitized it's scary. I used to really hate them, no I guess I have come to grips with the fact that I am highly likely to die in one.


Why do you say that ? Are you staying there permanently ? or moving to California?


----------



## Dust

On a call, I have been thinking of packing up and moving back for 3 years now. Japan has always had quakes, but in the last 6 years it has never been near this bad, and it has continued long after the experts said it would stop. Youngdon, the fact that there has been more earthquakes in the last month than there has been in the previous 6 years tells me that my odds of biting it have risen. When you see the 6'x4'x3' steel safe a few feet from your desk has moved 6 inches, and watched a two story buidling move back and forth 9 inches, you get a little paranoid.


----------



## bones44

That's a little too freaky for me. I would have moved back about 2 1/2 years ago. Stay safe if you can !!


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> That's a little too freaky for me. I would have moved back about 2 1/2 years ago. Stay safe if you can !!


Yeah me too !


----------



## On a call

I had no idea how bad you all had it over there...tells you how much the experts know. That tells me that they have no idea and that it can get more dangerous. You stay safe Dust !

Again...we are Praying for you.


----------



## youngdon

They had another large aftershock this morning 7.1. You are in our prayers !


----------



## Dust

5 earthquakes, thunder that vibrated the car, and a hailstorm on the way home, and then 3 more in the time it took to get the computer running and post. here comes #4.


----------



## youngdon

From what I read, you'll have aftershocks, haha, bigger that most quakes for some time yet.


----------



## On a call

Hey Dust...how do most people that live there take all this. In stride or freaking out ?


----------



## Dust

lines at gas stations down the street. It was the 1 month anniversary, so i am sure they interupted some moments of silence. Probably wont be gas for a few days to a week now. Trains shut down. I don't think the number twenty is too high for the count last night after my last post. A few were pretty big too. I was ready to do something drastic until I popped two nyquil. Gonna develop a drug habit.


----------



## bones44

Sorry to hear about the hell you guys are going through over there. Hopefully things get better with time. Until then stay sane if ya can...... Tom


----------



## youngdon

I've read that even as stoic as the Japanese people are that this series of events has them rattled, but it is all relative, I'm sure. I haven't heard of looting or price gouging like you know we would have here.


----------



## Dust

Only heard of ANA, the airline raising prices. I know for sure gas would be $8-15 in the states at the worst time.


----------



## youngdon

I'm sure that they only raised them to meet the "rising cost of fuel". Most airlines here have also raised them "due to the rising cost of fuel", funny they never seem to announce a price decrease when the fuel becomes cheaper.

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Dust

1.5-2X normal price.


----------



## youngdon

Ouch!! I guess the honorable Japanese, have a faction that is driven by greed too.


----------



## On a call

man is man...and supply and demand comands the price. I am with you Dust, you are in the battle field. I really wish I could hand you my supplies to share with those around you.


----------



## Dust

Still here everyone. Earthquakes still coming. Gas prices have come down. Only thing we can't really find is D batteries.


----------



## Antlerz22

Sorry things are the way they are dust. Prayers are literally all we can do outside of local/online donations etc.. As the only true way for relief on a scale required for something of that scope, is already in motion by private as well as governmental agencies. And we all know how much time relief really takes to come---- too long and too little. Hang in there and understandably thats home for you also. But a major decision is going to have to be made, and this gives you a strong reason for safety and future situations as such. IMO I would decide as rationally as possible so that when opportunity does present itself for leaving that if its a stateside move you have opted, that you can do it quickly before maybe the opportunity disappears for whatever reasons. Just trying to give you some food for thought, take care and God Bless all of you.


----------



## On a call

Well I am still thinking of you guys...keep us posted.


----------



## bones44

I just saw yesterday that the quake shifted Japan so much that high tide is flooding alot of areas now. My prayers are with all of you still in this extraordinarily dificult time you're experiencing. Take care, Tom


----------



## youngdon

That's all pretty crazy, but I guess that some land is created when the earth's movement causes one plate to rise over another it must also cause some land on the opposing plate to sink lower.


----------



## ReidRH

Everytime We Get Too Cocky the Good Lord has a Way of Reminding us just Who is in Charge! Stay Safe Dust!


----------



## Dust

Still alive, still safe(relatively), and got to Costco and bought some supplies last Saturday. GOnna start on the resume and job searching, as well as the visa stuff soon.


----------



## youngdon

Are you back in the states? Good to hear from you Dust.


----------



## Dust

Nope, not till April, unless something else happens.


----------



## On a call

Hey Dust...what is the story on what is going on over there. I do not get to hear whats up with the reactor, the people, the rebuilding. Hope all is well with your inlaws !


----------



## Dust

they are filling it in I am told, and they shut down another one south of tokyo. Things are getting rebuilt. I don't hear much about the reactor either.


----------



## ReidRH

It Is Funny how the keep things like That Quiet! Stay Safe Man Get Back to the good ole US ASAP!


----------



## youngdon

Yeah you would think it might get a mention still at least by the green folks. Heaven help us if we were to get caught dumping cooking oil down the drain though.


----------



## ReidRH

Yep they would hang you in the nearest tree!! Governments Dont Run the World Big Business does!!


----------



## On a call

Yes...the old saying, "money talks" still holds true.

Filling it in, it lays near a fault. I wonder what happens if it breaks open ? Sorry for thinking like this...just that we ( people ) do some dumb things.


----------



## Dust

Current radiation level in Mito is .095 microseiverts per hour Lethal dose is 2,000,000, meaning if it doesn't dissipate out of the body, I am getting about 852 microseiverts a year, and I will have to live about 480 years to be killed. I get more in a trip to the states than I would staying at the current level, if I stay outside exposed, etc.


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad to hear that the radiation is not a worry to you. I thought that it would be higher than that. It's good to hear from you as I think many of us here on PT are concerned for you, and your families, as well as all the affected peoples safety and well being. Do you still have rolling blackouts? gas shortages ? How about food is there enough to go around?


----------



## On a call

Ditto for me also.

Thank you Dust for the up date !

We are more than just interested, we care.


----------



## Dust

We had a blackout last night, but it came just before a loud lightning crack and power came back on within a minute. I think that the blackouts have stopped. They have decided to ask all people to cut power by 15%, and fine companies who don't cut power by 15%.


----------



## youngdon

What current does their electrical system run on A/C, D/C household voltage ?


----------



## Dust

110V, 50-60hz, AC. I think I might have fried my first computer because of the 50hz, but every other electronic I bought in the US has been used here without a problem.


----------



## ReidRH

Glad Yall are OK man, Guess We may worry too much. Take Care!


----------



## On a call

Yeah...here I was thinking you were lit up like a light bulb, no pun intended. I am glad things are comming along over there. Are the quakes quiet too ?


----------



## Dust

they have gotten weaker, but Ibaraki is supposed to have something happen soon. The plates need to reset, and because there have been no Ibaraki epicentered quakes, they either expect alot of small ones, or a big one. One thing that is encouraging, if you want to look at it this way, is that the surrounding cities have a radiation level much lower than Mito, which tells me that the stuff in the city are technology related, and not nuclear reactor related.


----------



## On a call

Dust, thank you for sharing this I had no idea. So you are experiencing smaller ones now. Are they frequent as they were before ?

Japan seems to have recovered over all, am I correct.


----------



## Dust

The frequency and strength in our area has gone down. I do not know about the radialogial effect of the Fukushima area. I would say, aside from construction work, that my area, and the area I work in has recovered yes. This being the only two areas I know. I have been told that Disney Sea and Land are having some problems, or were, because they are on reclaimed land. I know that the Makuhari area was having some drainage problems a month or so ago.


----------



## On a call

Oh I would be surprised if I heard things were totally back to normal. However I am glad to hear your area is fairly recovered.

I do think that if I lived there as you do I would be making arrangements to head back as you are planing. I really do feel for all those that were affected in a hard way, life, property damage, livelyhood, etc. there are many that have to still be suffering more than I could emagine.

Your still in our prayers.


----------



## Dust

SOmeone find me a job, that and a visa is all i need right now.


----------



## youngdon

What are your skills Dust. I have a few connections that MAY be able to help on the job end. You can send them in a PM or let me know and I'll send you my personal email if you'd prefer.


----------



## On a call

I thought you were a teacher ?


----------



## youngdon

No I'm not !


----------



## Dust

.22 micro outside school in the rain this morning. Just watched a story about sewage treatment plants getting radioactive because of all of the stuff they filter out of the water. Fun times ahead.


----------



## On a call

I wonder about the drainage off into the ocean also. I know you guys are dependant on seafood also.


----------



## Dust

Yeah, they are testing the beaches. Youngdon, I haven't forgotten about your post, just not as easy to answer as .22 microseiverts.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> No I'm not !


I knew you were not a teacher. We all know you are a dog sitter.


----------



## youngdon

Really ! Thats what I am ?


----------



## On a call

Well you walk em too







, feed em







, and get them outta the rain too







when you ever get it.


----------



## Dust

IF anyone is interested in seeing where I was at the time, in relation to the other stuff, I just added my location to the member's map.


----------



## Dust

Interestingly long short week. It's Silver week, and that means that we have Monday and Friday off. Last night, typhoon 15 blew in, and as it was passing over us, a 5.2 earthquake hit, while I was in the shower. It faulted the hot water, so I got to rinse with cold. THis morning, students will come in late at 10 AM, so I left late. Bad idea. 45 minutes in traffic. Looked over the bridge, and the river level is way up. At school, there are 3 visible bridges. The water is about .5m below the bottom of the Suifu bridge. It is at the bottom of the old Suigun Line railroad bridge, and about 1m below the new Suigun RR bridge.


----------



## youngdon

It's good to hear from you Dust. I'm sorry to hear that you all are still going through bad times with the earthquakes and now typhoons. Do they just number the typhoons? Whether or not they make landfall I assume.


----------



## Dust

As far as I know all are numbered


----------



## Dust

I got a PM a few weeks ago from a member asking how things were, so I thought I would post an update. The plan is for me to leave this April, and move back to the states, to Texas, unless I get a good job offer from a company in Hawaii (dream big right?)


----------



## youngdon

Keep us informed Dust. How are things over there now, Are things getting back to fairly normal ? Radiation levels?


----------



## 220swift

Good to hear Dust, like Don said, keep us up-to-date.


----------



## Dust

We haven't heard anything about the radiation stuff in a LONG time. The school stopped testing last year, so I don't think the worries are there. There is alot of construction going on. They are doing construction on the road in front of our house for the 4th time in 3 years. Shakes the house, and large metal panels hanging above your head when you walk out the door. Woke us up at 6:20 last Friday and said that they would be in front of our house. Start work on Saturdays at 7:30
1. Installing pipe (6 months)
2. Paving over gravel and holes left for 3 months (1 month)
3. repaving the road because manholes were sticking up most of a foot above the road (1 week, suprising)
4. Installing pipe, i am assuming because the last pipe wasn't good enough or broke(started last month, going until "December")
5. The eventual repaving, like No. 2

It's going on everywhere, so I would say that things are getting back to normal. Guess it's nice to be complaining about the little things again.


----------



## youngdon

I guess the radiation must be at a low enough level to be safe, there must be an app. for that.

Take care Dust.


----------



## Antlerz22

Nice to hear from you again, hope you still have some hair and the lead hasnt left your pencil. I say go to Texas where yotes are probably more plentiful.


----------



## Dust

Tsunami on it's way. Shindo 4, and the aftershock is coming right now.


----------



## bones44

Just read of an earthquake. Stay safe ! My prayers go out to all the folks over there.


----------



## old skunk

we all are pray n 4 yall over ther i would have a life vest if u can come up with some it mite help around all that water keep with god he will keep u safe from harm in the dark he will be your light god bless u all .........old skunk


----------



## old skunk

was it a 7.3


----------



## Dust

7.3 at epicenter, but a 4.X here where I am. Knew it was gonna be big because of how long it "warmed up" Supposedly 1m wave at epicenter. Nothing went out, and went to a friend's house after waiting 30 minutes for the aftershock.


----------



## youngdon

Prayers to you and yours Dust, stay safe !


----------

